# what knot to make eyes in ends of prusik cordage?



## Plasmech (Oct 16, 2009)

What knots do climbers usually use to make the eyes in the two ends of prusik cordage? Thannks.


----------



## zopi (Oct 16, 2009)

I just tie a sling using a doubled fisherman, then seize the tag ends to running part....of course the seizings are mostly fussiness o my part...

I like having few extra slings kicking round...great for hanging stuff in the tree or an extra toehold for weird positions...


----------



## zopi (Oct 16, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> I use a scaffold hitch. I think some call it a fishermans knot.
> 
> 
> I use an anchor hitch on the other end of the climbing line because I'm too tight to buy spliced eyes. Actually I have six or seven climbing ropes and none have splices.
> /



I tend to like knots over splices...I can look at the rope every time I tie the knot..hard to know what's going on inside a splice...but then I'm pretty light so 
the extra strength in a splice doesn't bother me.


----------



## lego1970 (Oct 16, 2009)

I use grapevine ( I think that's the same as double fisherman ) to connect two ends of rope or cord, then dress the tails with tape after I load it at ground level. For eyes I just use figure 8, then load and tape the tails. I haven't ever had a grapvine creep once loaded, but the Figure 8 creeps a little once in awhile so I'm not sure if a figure 8 is the best to use for eyes. If you use a figure 8 it uses a lot of rope, and you want to keep an eye on it. I imagine splicing would be better, but I don't know anything about splicing. Good luck.


----------



## B_Turner (Oct 16, 2009)

I bought a short (24 inch) spliced bee-lin eye to eye for my michaocan that I like with very short legs. Turns out the whipping from the splices is so stiff that I am back to using tied cords anyway. The stiffness interferes with the legs moving freely.

In theory I like the idea of the spliced eye to eye because it is so much more compact.

In response to TreCo, last time I visited my brother he spliced a very tight eye (snug on a biner) on one end my newest climbing line and I really will never look back.


----------



## SINGLE-JACK (Oct 18, 2009)

*Sherrill's Grissly-Splice on 10mm BeeLine = very compact + everthing is inspectable, all the time.*


----------



## Plasmech (Oct 19, 2009)

SINGLE-JACK said:


> *Sherrill's Grissly-Splice on 10mm BeeLine = very compact + everthing is inspectable, all the time.*



Is the BeeLine the stuff that does not melt easily, such as during a descent?


----------



## TDunk (Oct 19, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Is the BeeLine the stuff that does not melt easily, such as during a descent?



Yup. I like the bee-line the best. Ice is ok, but i don't think it holds up quit as well as the bee line, but is alot softer also. I've also used ultra-tech too and works pretty good, but don't have alot of time on it.


----------



## Plasmech (Oct 19, 2009)

TDunk said:


> Yup. I like the bee-line the best. Ice is ok, but i don't think it holds up quit as well as the bee line, but is alot softer also. I've also used ultra-tech too and works pretty good, but don't have alot of time on it.



How long should I have my prussic made? I would just measure my current one but I'm not home.


----------



## TDunk (Oct 19, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> How long should I have my prussic made? I would just measure my current one but I'm not home.



30" is considered the "norm", but some prefer 28". I will say that my Ice is 28" (actually 27" when measured) and it's a bit more of a struggle to tie than the 30" ones.


----------



## outofmytree (Oct 19, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> What knots do climbers usually use to make the eyes in the two ends of prusik cordage? Thannks.



Assuming you are tying a french prussik why not just buy a decent length of beeline and make your own cords with dfl or tfl for terminations? I cannot ever see me buying precut lengths of beeline let alone prespliced. What happens when it rains? Or if you use someone elses climbing line? Both situations require a different number of wraps unless you happen to like sliding down faster than you can climb up.....


----------



## Plasmech (Oct 19, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> Assuming you are tying a french prussik why not just buy a decent length of beeline and make your own cords with dfl or tfl for terminations? I cannot ever see me buying precut lengths of beeline let alone prespliced. What happens when it rains? Or if you use someone elses climbing line? Both situations require a different number of wraps unless you happen to like sliding down faster than you can climb up.....



Not to sound like an idiot but what is a tfl?


----------



## outofmytree (Oct 19, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Not to sound like an idiot but what is a tfl?



dfl = double fishermans loop.
tfl = triple fishermans loop.

Same knot with one extra turn. 

There is nothing idiotic about asking a question. True fools say nothing so as to appear clever and end up decieving only themselves.


----------



## Plasmech (Oct 19, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> dfl = double fishermans loop.
> tfl = triple fishermans loop.
> 
> Same knot with one extra turn.
> ...



Yea, or getting themselves killed. I look at dying as pretty permanent.


----------



## Tree Pig (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Plasmech (Oct 19, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


>



Cool. Looks less likely to come undone than an anchor hitch.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 19, 2009)

Plas, all you should be worried about right at this point is the good old taughtline. Latter when you actually have some clue wtf yer doing in the tree, you can start playing around with the fancy stuff.


----------



## TDunk (Oct 19, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Cool. Looks less likely to come undone than an anchor hitch.



True, but i can tie an anchor hitch in a matter of seconds with my eyes closed. I have yet to have an issue with an anchor hitch, so there fore that will be my termination knot. It's almost idiot proof and very easy to check. The anchor hitch, bowline and running bowline are the knots i use the most, but i use others.


----------



## Plasmech (Oct 19, 2009)

TDunk said:


> True, but i can tie an anchor hitch in a matter of seconds with my eyes closed. I have yet to have an issue with an anchor hitch, so there fore that will be my termination knot. It's almost idiot proof and very easy to check. The anchor hitch, bowline and running bowline are the knots i use the most, but i use others.



I like the anchor too, however TMD, whom I have the utmost respect for, does not think it's totally bomber...I mean, I guess it's just so simple it almost looks like there's not enough there for it to really work!


FYI, definition of "bomber" on this page: http://www.camp4.com/rock/index.php?newsid=202


----------



## TDunk (Oct 19, 2009)

It is a super simple knot, that's for sure. The main reason i like it though is because it is so simple to tie. In a emergency i know i can tie it quickly, with out fault and know that it's going to hold. Might be a dumb reason but i like to keep things as simple as possible.


----------



## Plasmech (Oct 19, 2009)

TDunk said:


> It is a super simple knot, that's for sure. The main reason i like it though is because it is so simple to tie. In a emergency i know i can tie it quickly, with out fault and know that it's going to hold. Might be a dumb reason but i like to keep things as simple as possible.



Doesn't use much rope either or make a lot of bulk. An 8 on a bight is bulletproof but it's a beast of a knot.


----------



## TDunk (Oct 19, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> An 8 on a bight is bulletproof but it's a beast of a knot.



That and it's a PITA to untie when loaded real heavy. Untie's ok when used for personal support, but a :censored: when used for pulling or heavy rigging.


----------



## outofmytree (Oct 20, 2009)

TDunk said:


> That and it's a PITA to untie when loaded real heavy. Untie's ok when used for personal support, but a :censored: when used for pulling or heavy rigging.



If you are going to use a figure 8 on a bight and think it may get hard load, don't dress it neat. The cross-overs that usually get worked out when dressing make the knot easier to untie. Grab both ends of the knot firmly and twist whilst pushing in toward the centre. It will loosen off with a little work.

Still prefer a tfl for terminations tho.... I now tie all my rigging karabiners with that knot and we measure the "creep" before and after use. To date, none have moved after 3 months of work and if you want them off a krab you just push. For my money, providing you are attaching to a karabiner, the dfl or tfl is the best all round hitch which "grabs".


----------



## TDunk (Oct 20, 2009)

I prefer to use a bowling on a bight when i need a mid-line attachment that's going to be loaded real heavy, say pulling a truck or something. But i was using the "8" up until the middle of this year. 

I've used the DFL before and never had any probs. with creeping and such, and don't mind using it on carabiners, but on solid eye rope snaps it's harder to untie for me anyways. I know it's a stupid reason, i just like to stick with one or two knots and keep things simple, maybe i'll switch over again, who knows.


----------



## Canyon Angler (Jul 10, 2018)

Old thread, I know, but I didn't want to start a new one on the same question.

Was watching a youtube on how to tie the Distel friction hitch at



and noticed the ends on his Prusik cord, where he attached his carabiner:












I guess they're just double fishermen's knots? (Sorry for the basic quesion, just a noobie here.) Thanks in advance.


----------



## benjo75 (Jul 14, 2018)

Looks like double fishermans to me.


----------



## Canyon Angler (Jul 14, 2018)

Thanks, Benjo.


----------



## benjo75 (Jul 14, 2018)




----------

